# The Chinese Zodiac and the MBTI



## Vampka (Dec 16, 2011)

INTJ and a goat. HARDCORE.


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm an INFP ox.....needless to say, I find the Chinese Zodiac to be awfully inaccurate.


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm an INFP tiger. That explains my Jekyll and Hyde-like behvavior.


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon (Apr 28, 2012)

SuperNova85 said:


> I'm an INFP ox.....needless to say, I find the Chinese Zodiac to be awfully inaccurate.


The Chinese zodiac is more about a person's character while the MBTI is about how a person acts and their thinking process.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Palaver said:


> I haven't found anything reasonably accurate online so I created this list. There are 16 MBTI, but only 12 animals on the zodiac. Four types are missing including INTPs, ISTPs, ESTPs, and ESFJs, . INTPs and ISTPs are like a Yin version of the monkey (ENTP). ESTPs can easily be lumped in with the horse (ESFP).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conveniently, I am an ENFP, born in the year of the Dog.
Though, this IS completely ridiculous.
With a million people born every year, I can tell you.. Not everyone born in '94 (my birthyear) is an ENFP.. As AWESOME (or frightening) as that could be.


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Heh, Rabbit (ISFP) It suits me pretty well.

Funny how the ESFP translates to Horse, which is my actual Chinese Zodiac sign.  One letter off lol


----------



## 4blossoms (Nov 26, 2014)

I study Chinese astrology, specifically two of its most popular forms today--Ba Zi (8 Pillars) and Zi We Dou Shu (Purple Emperor) techniques. I revised the list and added reasons for the change.



Palaver said:


> ​
> 
> *Rat Yang  ENFP* _ "Forthright, tenacious, intense, meticulous, charismatic, sensitive, intellectual, industrious, charming, eloquent, sociable, artistic, and shrewd."_
> *Ox Yin ISTJ* "_Dependable, ambitious, calm, methodical, born leader, patient, hardworking, conventional, steady, modest, logical, resolute, tenacious."_
> ...


----------



## Astral (Dec 8, 2014)

Tfw not on here.
Ima ISTP. according to the chinese zodiac I am a "Wood" Dog.
I think it was wood. I read about it in October before we all got trashed for Halloween. 8^)


----------



## galaxia (Jan 31, 2015)

Snake INFP c';


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ENTP tiger


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

ISTJ Rabbit, well thats not as accurate.


----------



## Lahin (May 28, 2021)

Palaver said:


> I haven't found anything reasonably accurate online so I created this list. There are 16 MBTI, but only 12 animals on the zodiac. Four types are missing including INTPs, ISTPs, ESTPs, and ESFJs, INTPs and ISTPs are like a Yin version of the monkey (ENTP). ESTPs can easily be lumped in with the horse (ESFP).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am an *intj *born under *snake's* year, and I have read many articles about its nature and personality, they are intelligent and witty, suspicious, private and intuitive. I found this information strangely accurate except for the jealousy thing I can relate, I do believe in destiny and I see someone better than me ( In a matter of education or work or social status or whatever aspect of life) I get to wonder how they did it, how they did it... I don't believe in the western zodiacs but the Chinese one I found that is accurate in a way.


----------

